# Panel Keys



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

dini said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to get an idea what type of panel keys are usually carried around by electricians around the world. If you have a moment please confirm the type you most commonly use? e.g. 1/4 inch (6.2mm) square key. Also if possible, I would appreciate if you could list any drawbacks.
> 
> Thanks d:thumbup:


WHY would you want to carry panel keys? Unless you are a maintenance electrician in a large plant. Even then!!! :001_huh:

Most plants have locked boxes with all the numbered keys in it. You only need to keep a few keys on your ring. I M O.


----------



## dini (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, its the few that you keep on your key ring that i'm referring to.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The most common one I use is to my van.

After that, it's the one for the padlock to the ladder rack, job box, etc.

After that, it depends on the job. If it's commercial, I'll carry a key for the electrical panel(s) that are on site, any door keys I need to get access to locked areas, maybe the fire alarm key, etc.

But I probably have a couple hundred keys in the van. They're for lifts, skidloaders, telehandlers, elevators, etc.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would guess I have about the same as the tool, a bucket with a few hundred keys in my van.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I carry a Square D, a Siemans, a Cuttler Hammer and a GE key. That gets me into most any panel I come across.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The 512 key opens a lot of stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The 512 key opens a lot of stuff.


Sometimes marked _CH 512_?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sometimes marked _CH 512_?


Probably. I don't know. Mine only says 512. It's pretty worn.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

47 key, New York public school system panels and assorted electrical gear. The fireman key for elevators is a good one to have too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a part of my collection.








​


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a 47 key, a CH545, a seimens, GE, SqD the SqD fits any John Deere equipment , a 17003 fire alarm key-notifier, various masterlock keys that fit padlocks or gang boxes as needed per job
. A Otis elevator key for lights, one for the elevator run/service , and a corbinRusswin construction master for the panel rooms in new construction.

I find that the first keys I mentioned usually open anything they will fit in. Once even found it opened a buddy's garage door.


----------



## dini (Aug 15, 2010)

*Clarification*

Thanks for all the responses. These are well appreciated. I was however referring more specifically to these sort of panel keys:










Anybody use 'em?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They come with the panel, I keep one in my tool bag and extras in the truck. Supply houses have them, common name is Hoffman box keys. In a lot of places I leave them with the box.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

dini said:


> Thanks for all the responses. These are well appreciated. I was however referring more specifically to these sort of panel keys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a screwdriver will also work in a pinch


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dini said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only time I've ever used anything that looks like that is when I worked on imported (German) equipment.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

or turning on the water on an exterior commercial spigot.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Only time I've ever used anything that looks like that is when I worked on imported (German) equipment.


 i've seen alot from holland


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 31, 2010)

Have a full set, never used them


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Keys are used for PLC and instrumentation cabinets, they have a male pin in the center to keep screwdrivers out but it does not take much to bust the pin. Rittal makes a lot of cabinets with that type of keys. Common in industrial work.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Only time I've ever used anything that looks like that is when I worked on imported (German) equipment.


One of the industrial plants I worked in had mostly all Italian machinery with keys just like that, every darn control box/PLC cabinets all utilized the same type of keys.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

bump keys are amazing things to have....


----------



## dini (Aug 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses. I gather the industrial panel keys I was referring to are an item that as an electrician in the US you would keep for only very occassional use. I'm from abroad, and here they're pretty much the standard on electrical db's (industrial) and fire panels. Its always interesting to note how different countries, perhaps even states, operate. We also drive on the left hand side of the road here, so maybe thats a good rule of thumb...if you're on your way to site, note the side of the road you're driving on and select your tools accordingly


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> bump keys are amazing things to have....


They have quite a learning curve to them though. I can bump some locks, but rarely get them open within 3 tries.

~Matt


----------



## Tony Lamb (Apr 12, 2015)

You should carry keys for Square D, Siemens, Cutler Hammer, Hoffman, Murray and GE panels. In my experience, these are the most common industrial panelboards.
I had keys that opened most of them but accidentally left them on a job. I tried everywhere to get replacements and finally found most of them at Pac-supply.com. The keys were not originals, but all the keys that Iv'e used so far worked fine.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

** *ota!*


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dini said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to get an idea what type of panel keys are usually carried around by electricians around the world. If you have a moment please confirm the type you most commonly use? e.g. 1/4 inch (6.2mm) square key. Also if possible, I would appreciate if you could list any drawbacks.
> 
> Thanks d:thumbup:


If you come to America, just feel around on top of the cabinet. 50/50 chance its there.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ya i've got a T101 gray box full of all types of keys everything from master locks, panel keys, light switches, fire alrms evan have a simplex " A" key.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Honestly, if you're going to go with that style of key, just get the all in one style that will do four to six different styles.


----------

